

Algorithms, Key Sizes and Parameters - 2013 Recommendations [pdf] - andrewcooke
http://www.enisa.europa.eu/activities/identity-and-trust/library/deliverables/algorithms-key-sizes-and-parameters-report/at_download/fullReport

======
andrewcooke
Via Sandy Harris on Cryptography list via
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/31/most_security_protoc...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/10/31/most_security_protocols_insecure_suggests_enisa/)
via [http://www.enisa.europa.eu/activities/identity-and-
trust/lib...](http://www.enisa.europa.eu/activities/identity-and-
trust/library/deliverables/algorithms-key-sizes-and-parameters-report)

The report summarises common crypto primitives and protocols, gives
recommendations on what is suitable for legacy use, and what should be used in
the future. It's nicely written, but given the scope necessarily limited
(there are obvious omissions in the discussion of block ciphers for example).
Also, curiously, they don't say much about EC choice ("using a curve specified
in a standard is best practice") - but then the word "snowden" doesn't appear
in the document either; perhaps it was completed earlier?

